# DIY Center Shot Gauge



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree. This is an easy & useful tool to make at home. I use a 1/16" thick piece of aluminum (available at Lowes or HD) that is 3/8" wide with the length of each leg ~3" & ~12" to suit my bow. I stick a piece of masking tape on the short leg and mark the C/L of the string on the tape, then flip over to check the C/L of the shaft. I like the flat vs. the rod as it's easy to hold it solidly against the riser. Nothing else needed.


----------

